# Smoked Pizza



## joed617

This is what I made 2 weeks ago. I have a webber kettle grill that I use to use smoke this pizza .. I went to the "tile store" and bought some porcelin tiles about 1/2" thick and aranged  them in my grill.. I fired up the grill to 475 - 500 deg. and let the tiles heat up.. I made the pizza dough.. I made the sauce, shreaded the cheese.. got the peperoni ready and some proscutto.. carmelized onion, red peppers and mushrooms.  I stretched out the dough on my paddle and added the ingredients .. sauce first, some cheese, covered it with peperoni, more cheese. I added the carmelized onion, peppers and mushrooms and the proscutto. When the coa; were hot I added some oak chips when I placed the pizza on the tiles.. put the kettle cover on and in 20_25 minutes done.. BINGO.. PIZZA
This Pizza is the largest I made .. it's 18" round .. Hope ya like this.. Next week I'll be making a pulled pork and smoked chicken pizza using bbq sauce instead of the pizza sauce and Jack cheese along with the peppers and onion. 

Joe


----------



## brianj517

WOW! :shock: 

Joe, that pie is an absolute thing of beauty!  I really wish someone would invent a monitor with scratch and sniff capabilities...

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## joed617

Brian,  I been making pizza for years and have adapted this to the grill for outside cooking.. This pizza is a killer one .. we usually do pizza on friday nights .. hmm beer and pizza .. my wife says she has "mouth orgasms" when she eats it .. ahh wimmin

Joe


----------



## scott in kc

Love pizza on the grill in the summer so as not to heat up the house. 

Anyone have a good sicilian style crust recipe?

I have recipes I'm pretty happy with for cracker thin and NY style but the thicker crusts I have tried leave a little to be desired (to say the least).


----------



## joed617

Scott, my Grandmother from Italy just used a bread dough recipe.. patted it a retangle pan, placed the toppings on it and let it rise .. If this helps good .. if not, I can call my mom and get the recipe.. 

Joe


----------



## scott in kc

Joe, I'll give that a try. It'll have to work better than my last few attempts. 
I think I've been using too much dough per pie and trying to cook at too hot for the thicker crust. 

I like the NY style so well I haven't tried a thicker crust for a while, time to give it another shot. Like Q even the mistakes make good eatin'


----------



## joed617

Hey Scott, That's where I got my cooking lessons from, My Grandmother and Mother.. I did however ask why and thier reply was this. "Suppose you don't marry an Italian girl" who's gonna cook eh?  So when I make bread dough I use thier style .. a li'l of this a li'l of that .. I could take time and measure everything all out.. but that takes too much time and you have more cleaning to do.. Do you ad olive oil to your dough? I made one with fresh crushed garlic and rosemary once but the wife distracted me and it burnt in the oven ..  Also the thick pizza is cooked at a lower temp also .. around 350 deg.  I also found the best way to reheat pizza is on a cast iron griddle .. 

 Good luck on the thick pizza, 

Joe


----------



## bob-bqn

Joe youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve created a virtual smorgasbord over the last couple of weeks!  8) Wow, am I ever glad that you figgered out how to post pictures!  :D Noâ€¦ make that, Wow, am I ever hungry now that you figgered out how to post pictures!  :lol:


----------



## joed617

Hi Bob and thanks, "Dutch" helped me with the my posting of pic problems. The smoking part I have down pat. I was lacking the experience of posting the pics .. but I did remember to take pics before I ate the goodies...<Had to beat the family off with a big stick so I could get a good pic>.. I know what ya mean, I was on earlier and looked at others pics and had to get up and have a bowl of leftover pasta with shrimp .. I think this site may be bad for the wasit line .. lol .. Anyhow.. It's a Fantastic Board and I'm happy I came across it. Lots to share and lots to learn here too. 

Happy Smoke'n

Joe


----------



## Dutch

Well I have my grandson over for the weekend and he has been bugging me for a grilled pizza- I just may have to give him his pizza fix this weekend but it will be out of the smoker-not off the grill!!


----------



## joed617

Hey Dutch, Question for you. If you smoke the pizza what temp do you use, is the crust crispy and how long does it take? Inquiring minda want to know .. lol 

Joe


----------



## Dutch

Joe, I set the burners so that I have a temp of 350-400*. Spray or wipe the grids with cooking oil. Place dough round right on the rack and close the cover, check after 4-5 minutes- you want the dough to be a nice golden color with some nice grill marks. Pull the dough off the grill and place grilled side up on cornmeal dusted pizza peel. Add sauce and toppings to grilled side of the pizza round-try not to go to heavy with the toppings. Oil grill again and slide pizza back on to rack and close top. Check again after 4-5 minutes, pull off grill when cheese begins to melt. Slice, serve and enjoy!


----------



## joed617

Ah hUh, It wouldn't work with a smoker with a firebox on the side would it?  ..  Although I have gotten the temp to 400deg.  hmmmm pizzaaaaaa.. I'm finding out this place isn't good for the waist line .. lol 

Joe


----------



## Dutch

Joe, this is NOT the place to be if you're trying to keep the weight down!! I've put on a few pounds :roll: since my last check up and the Doc asked me if I watched what I ate. My Bride, bless her heart piped up with "Oh, yeah Doc, he watches what he eats all right. He watches it as it goes from his plate into his mouth." She thought she was being funny 'til I asked her if she wanted to walk home. My Doc (a female) thought what my wife said was pretty cute. I agreed with her but only by using the "cowboy" definition of "cute" which is "brainless and bowed-legged".  Sure was chilly in the car going home and I didn't even have the A/C on. :mrgreen:


----------



## joed617

Next time she gives you the "Cold Shoulder" start up the smoker.. lol


----------



## cajunsmoker

Hey Joe,

We're making pizza this afternoon and I broke out my last little bag of Canadian Bacon.  Had to do a taste test so I didn't screw the pizza up with bad meat you know  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Nope, it's OK :D

Don't know if I will grill pizza or not, but homecooked pizza is a wonderful thing.


----------



## joed617

Rodger I make pizza every friday night. Sometimes I'll cook it in the over other times on the grill, I placed cermic tiles to set the pizza down on my weber, once heated I place partchment paper on the tiles and then place my dough on that. I don't like using the cornmeal because it burns. I get enough smoke from the cracks in the tile as well as around the edges where the square tile meets the round shape grill.

Tell me Brother, How did the pizza come out?  I'm drooling over here .. laugh .. BTW you're using the end of the canadian bacon?  WOW, that went fast... 

Thanks for the pics,

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker

Hey Guys,

I'm still eating while I type.

This is some fine pizza :D 







Here's my plate






Got to go get me some more :!:


----------



## vulcan75001

Rodger..Good looking pizza..so where did you end up cooking the pizza..
Getting hungry..
Richard


----------



## joed617

Momma Mia, dat's  a some good looking a pizza!  Nice a Job Rodger <pinching your cheek like my Nanna did to me growing up> .. 


Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker

Mother Nature made the call for me Richard.  Thunderstorm rolled in and poured down about the time I was ready to cook.  So it went into the oven at 450 for 25 min.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## doug123

That is some good looking pizza!

I have to quit reading this stuff before bed, my stomach is growling  :D 

My wife has a pizza stone somewhere, I'm going to have to fire that sucker up on the grill sometime and see what happens  8)


----------



## scott in kc

Cajunsmoker, great looking pie!! 

Doug, heat your stone on the grill as slowly as is practical, stones can crack. 

A properly heated pizza stone (500+) will make a hand tossed (NY style) pizza crust rim puff up like a freshly flipped flapjack (it's a beautiful thing).


----------



## doug123

Thanks Scott.

Maybe I will heat it up on the smoker first then do a transfer to the grill.


----------

